# Quando la prima causa di morte tra i 19 e i 24 anni è il suicidio.



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

*Quando la prima causa di morte tra i 19 e i 24 anni è il suicidio.*

Visto che la formula "Commentiamo questo articolo con letizia" pare stimolarvi, vi butto in pasto quest'altra. 

In un paese che ha alcuni punti in comune col nostro (sottolineerei soprattutto l'età media della popolazione e l'impermeabilità istituzionalizzata della società ai giovani) esistono servizi online per organizzare collettivamente il proprio suicidio, località particolarmente ricercate per togliersi la vita e soprattutto pare ormai radicato un atteggiamento fatalista e sufficiente dello Stato di fronte a un fenomeno da 30.000 morti autoindotte annue, che tocca in grandissima parte le nuove leve del Paese.

Per chi volesse approfondire: 

*Giappone, suicidi prima causa di morte tra under 24: ‘Giovani soli e abbandonati’*

_"Nonostante l'Abenomics continui a produrre dati incoraggianti - la borsa “vola” ai massimi degli ultimi 15 anni e la disoccupazione (anche se questo dato è da sempre fonte di perplessità comparativa visto il modo in cui viene calcolato) scende dal 5.5% al 3.5% – i ragazzi non sembrano essere particolarmente coinvolti. Su internet si moltiplicano i siti dedicati a chi vuole togliersi la vita. Ma il fenomeno continua a essere sottovalutato a livello governativo, scolastico e familiare"

_http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-under-24-giovani-soli-e-abbandonati/1727724/


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Visto che la formula "Commentiamo questo articolo con letizia" pare stimolarvi, vi butto in pasto quest'altra.
> 
> In un paese che ha alcuni punti in comune col nostro (sottolineerei soprattutto l'età media della popolazione e l'impermeabilità istituzionalizzata della società ai giovani) esistono servizi online per organizzare collettivamente il proprio suicidio, località particolarmente ricercate per togliersi la vita e soprattutto pare ormai radicato un atteggiamento fatalista e sufficiente dello Stato di fronte a un fenomeno da 30.000 morti autoindotte annue, che tocca in grandissima parte le nuove leve del Paese.
> 
> ...


Non mi stupisce da parte dei giapponesi questa attitudine


----------



## brenin (29 Maggio 2015)

Nella società giapponese tutto è concatenato: l'iscrizione all'università prestigiosa dipende dalla frequentazione della scuola superiore prestigiosa, e così via. Persino l'esame di ammissione alla scuola materna si rivela determinante ai fini del curriculum. Non c'è da stupirsi che i bambini prendano lezioni private per superarlo nel migliore dei modi, o che il suicidio, a 5 o 6 anni, non avvenga raramente. Si tratta di una società molto esigente,che pone enormi richieste ai suoi membri sin dalla tenera età.
L'inclinazione a spingersi all'estremo si connette al perfezionismo. La meta è spesso la morte; la mente giapponese sembra ammirare l'autodistruzione.Magari data dall'amore tra l'uomo e la donna, come nel film " L'impero dei sensi ": la ricerca di raffinati piaceri sensuali trascina alla morte come vetta suprema dell'appagamento. La morte è vista in maniera diversa rispetto all'Occidente, come ci hanno mostrato i samurai o i kamikaze. Ma è l'attingimento del culmine a sedurre l'animo giapponese: l'eccesso, che talvolta conduce l'individuo ad annullarsi. Solo in certi casi il nichilismo, traguardo inequivocabile,si fa tangibile ed il minaccioso abbraccio con il nulla diviene una realtà.


----------



## brenin (29 Maggio 2015)

Andare all'università, e soprattutto in una buona/ottima università, è ritenuto requisito fondamentale della mobilità verso l'alto. L'importanza capitale del sistema scolastico giapponese deriva da queste pesanti implicazioni sociali. Nella tradizionale organizzazione giapponese del lavoro,che riflette l'atteggiamento generale nei confronti del curriculum scolastico, l'abilità individuale è semplicemente ed immediatamente tradotta in termini di curriculum scolastico.La durata e la qualità degli studi sono criteri decisivi e, in base a tali schemi, chi sia in possesso soltanto di un diploma di scuola secondaria , quale che sia la sua capacità ed esperienza,non potrà competere con un laureato per ottenere un lavoro o una promozione. Le aziende giapponesi considerano il curriculum scolastico come uno dei principali criteri di valutazione della capacità e dell'importanza sociale, e scarsa è l'attenzione prestata alle esperienze extrascolastiche. I titoli di studio sono indiscutibili,reali, e possono essere utilizzati come un parametro oggettivo ed una chiara indicazione,mentre è difficile adottare criteri uniformi , ed accettati da tutti, per valutare l'esperienza individuale ed i risultati extrascolastici. In questo contesto le istituzioni scolastiche rivestono un ruolo di straordinaria importanza poichè forniscono valori sociali all'individuo e definiscono le sue future potenzialità nella società.
Il rango dell'università in cui ci si è laureati determina più o meno quello dell'attività individuale, oltre che l'accesso ad una certa condizione sociale e il successo che ci si può aspettare di ottenere nella vita. 
Le aziende più importanti tendono sempre più a reclutare laureati di cui hanno bisogno nelle università di livello più alto. Il fenomeno,negli ultimi anni, si è così accentuato che le imprese più prestigiose accettano solo le domande d'impiego dei laureati delle università di massimo livello. Il sistema scolastico giapponese,per conludere,comporta una competizione ben più forte di quella presente in altre società, e questo consente di comprendere il tragico ripetersi ogni anno dei numerosi casi di suicidio di giovani che non sono riusciti a superare l'esame di ammissione ad una prestigiosa università. Fatti simili vengono interpretati come il simbolo delle eccessive pressioni sociali esercitate sui giovani.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2015)

La volontà di trovare un motivo per lasciare, per suicidarsi è pari alla volontà opposta di attribuire alla nostra vita un significato superiore che la giustifichi. (Vedi le religioni). Sono sulla stessa china.
Esseri liberi, veramente liberi è accettarla come dato di fatto, inequivocabile.


----------



## brenin (29 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La volontà di trovare un motivo per lasciare, per suicidarsi è pari alla volontà opposta di attribuire alla nostra vita un significato superiore che la giustifichi. (Vedi le religioni). Sono sulla stessa china.
> Esseri liberi, veramente liberi è accettarla come dato di fatto, inequivocabile.


Discorso condivisibile per un " occidentale" ( soprattutto in tema di religioni), ma non per un giapponese. La loro "organizzazione" sociale è tale per cui il "disonore" rende,molte - troppe volte - implicito il suicidio, come naturale conseguenza. Si tratterebbe poi di approfondire i concetti "base" della struttura sociale nipponica,ma il discorso diverrebbe forse troppo "prolisso". Teniamo altresì presente che l'articolo del quotidiano si riferisce solo ad una ristretta cerchia di giapponesi. In termini statistici,conglobanti  l'intera popolazione,in Giappone si rileva un suicidio ogni 15 minuti. 
Il sistema scolastico giapponese si articola in *cinque cicli*, sostanzialmente simili a quelli presenti in Italia:1) Scuola materna (età 3 – 6 anni)
2) Scuola elementare (età 6 – 12 anni)
3) Scuola media inferiore (età 12 – 15 anni)
4) Scuola media superiore (età 15 – 18 anni)
5) College o università (in genere quattro anni)

Gli studenti giapponesi chiamano, non a torto, il loro sistema scolastico *shiken jigoku*, ossia “inferno degli esami”: mentre in Italia è difficile uscire dall’università, in Giappone è difficile entrare. Se un corso di laurea dura, sempre in Giappone, quattro anni, lo studente conseguirà la laurea (che non prevede la discussione della tesi) in quattro anni poiché gli studenti vengono sottoposti periodicamente a prove scritte (in Giappone le prove orali sono poche o nulle) che consentono loro di seguire passo passo il programma.Molti studenti frequentano speciali scuole private (*juku*) serali o nei fine settimana per prepararsi agli esami di ammissione all’anno successivo, per cui non è infrequente che molti ragazzi, ma spesso anche bambini di 6 o 7 anni, dopo la scuola e le attività pomeridiane dei club, prendano treni o metro per andare a ripetizione, anche fino alle 11 di sera.L’anno scolastico inizia nel mese di aprile e finisce nel mese di marzo. Le vacanze estive durano circa sei settimane. Oltre alle feste nazionali, gli alunni hanno due settimane di vacanza a Capodanno e due in Primavera tra il vecchio e il nuovo anno scolastico.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Discorso *condivisibile per un " occidentale" ( soprattutto in tema di religioni), ma non per un giapponese*. La loro "organizzazione" sociale è tale per cui il "disonore" rende,molte - troppe volte - implicito il suicidio, come naturale conseguenza. Si tratterebbe poi di approfondire i concetti "base" della struttura sociale nipponica,ma il discorso diverrebbe forse troppo "prolisso". Teniamo altresì presente che l'articolo del quotidiano si riferisce solo ad una ristretta cerchia di giapponesi. In termini statistici,conglobanti  l'intera popolazione,in Giappone si rileva un suicidio ogni 15 minuti.
> Il sistema scolastico giapponese si articola in *cinque cicli*, sostanzialmente simili a quelli presenti in Italia:1) Scuola materna (età 3 – 6 anni)
> 2) Scuola elementare (età 6 – 12 anni)
> 3) Scuola media inferiore (età 12 – 15 anni)
> ...


Si, ovviamente per un occidentale,la mia era un' opinione.
Del resto tutto questo loro impegno non sembra li abbia resi più felici (ponenedo che la felicità come noi la intendiamo sia per loro un valore).
Mi sa che il valore per loro sia la tendenza a raggiungere la "perfezione".


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In un paese che ha alcuni punti in comune col nostro (sottolineerei soprattutto l'età media della popolazione e l'impermeabilità istituzionalizzata della società ai giovani) *esistono servizi online per organizzare collettivamente il proprio suicidio*, località particolarmente ricercate per togliersi la vita e soprattutto pare ormai radicato un atteggiamento fatalista e sufficiente dello Stato di fronte a un fenomeno da 30.000 morti autoindotte annue, che tocca in grandissima parte le nuove leve del Paese.


E quindi che jamm a fa? Imitare? Dolerci per quanto siamo arretrati rispetto a loro?


----------



## brenin (29 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, ovviamente per un occidentale,la mia era un' opinione.
> Del resto tutto questo loro impegno non sembra li abbia resi più felici (ponenedo che la felicità come noi la intendiamo sia per loro un valore).
> Mi sa che il valore per loro sia la tendenza a raggiungere la "perfezione".


Più che la perfezione,penso che per loro sia importante non essere "chiodo che sporge", ma bensì di inserirsi adeguatamente nel contesto sociale e nella conseguente scala gerarchica, in definitiva fare parte di un "gruppo". 
Vista con i nostri occhi il loro tenore di vita lavorativo sarebbe insopportabile e,per molti versi,incomprensibile.
Difficile anche da comprendere,se non provato sulla propia "pelle".


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Più che la perfezione,penso che per loro sia importante non essere "chiodo che sporge", ma bensì di inserirsi adeguatamente nel contesto sociale e nella conseguente scala gerarchica, in definitiva fare parte di un "gruppo".
> Vista con i nostri occhi il loro tenore di vita lavorativo sarebbe insopportabile e,per molti versi,incomprensibile.
> Difficile anche da comprendere,se non provato sulla propia "pelle".


Ho avuto modo causa lavoro, diverso tempo fa', di conoscere un ingegnere giapponese in trasferta da noi, era una persona squisita, complimentoso fino alla piaggeria ma molto sensibile e corretto, un amico. Il lavoro era uno dei suoi "scopi di vita".


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Maggio 2015)

Discorso assai complesso. Tra l'altro nella fascia di età considerata, in Italia il suicidio è la seconda causa di morte: la prima è uscire di strada dopo esserti strafatto di alcool e droghe. Non credo siamo assai più evoluti.


----------



## Horny (29 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Nella società giapponese tutto è concatenato: l'iscrizione all'università prestigiosa dipende dalla frequentazione della scuola superiore prestigiosa, e così via. Persino l'esame di ammissione alla scuola materna si rivela determinante ai fini del curriculum. Non c'è da stupirsi che i bambini prendano lezioni private per superarlo nel migliore dei modi, o che il suicidio, a 5 o 6 anni, non avvenga raramente. Si tratta di una società molto esigente,che pone enormi richieste ai suoi membri sin dalla tenera età.


ci sono pure famiglie così :scared::scared:
la mia lo era.


----------



## Horny (29 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Discorso assai complesso. Tra l'altro nella fascia di età considerata, in Italia il suicidio è la seconda causa di morte: *la prima è uscire di strada dopo esserti strafatto di alcool e droghe.* Non credo siamo assai più evoluti.


una forma di suicidio più
'estrosa', nonché
pericolosissima per gli altri.


----------



## Horny (29 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Andare all'università, e soprattutto in una buona/ottima università, è ritenuto requisito fondamentale della mobilità verso l'alto. L'importanza capitale del sistema scolastico giapponese deriva da queste pesanti implicazioni sociali. Nella tradizionale organizzazione giapponese del lavoro,che riflette l'atteggiamento generale nei confronti del curriculum scolastico, l'abilità individuale è semplicemente ed immediatamente tradotta in termini di curriculum scolastico.La durata e la qualità degli studi sono criteri decisivi e, in base a tali schemi, chi sia in possesso soltanto di un diploma di scuola secondaria , quale che sia la sua capacità ed esperienza,non potrà competere con un laureato per ottenere un lavoro o una promozione. Le aziende giapponesi considerano il curriculum scolastico come uno dei principali criteri di valutazione della capacità e dell'importanza sociale, e scarsa è l'attenzione prestata alle esperienze extrascolastiche. I titoli di studio sono indiscutibili,reali, e possono essere utilizzati come un parametro oggettivo ed una chiara indicazione,mentre è difficile adottare criteri uniformi , ed accettati da tutti, per valutare l'esperienza individuale ed i risultati extrascolastici. In questo contesto le istituzioni scolastiche rivestono un ruolo di straordinaria importanza poichè forniscono valori sociali all'individuo e definiscono le sue future potenzialità nella società.
> Il rango dell'università in cui ci si è laureati determina più o meno quello dell'attività individuale, oltre che l'accesso ad una certa condizione sociale e il successo che ci si può aspettare di ottenere nella vita.
> *Le aziende più importanti tendono sempre più a reclutare laureati di cui hanno bisogno nelle università di livello più alto.* Il fenomeno,negli ultimi anni, si è così accentuato che le imprese più prestigiose accettano solo le domande d'impiego dei laureati delle università di massimo livello. Il sistema scolastico giapponese,per conludere,comporta una competizione ben più forte di quella presente in altre società, e questo consente di comprendere il tragico ripetersi ogni anno dei numerosi casi di suicidio di giovani che non sono riusciti a superare l'esame di ammissione ad una prestigiosa università. Fatti simili vengono interpretati come il simbolo delle eccessive pressioni sociali esercitate sui giovani.


uhm però questo avviene ovunque.
prendi l'esempio degli stati uniti.


----------



## Lucrezia (29 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> uhm però questo avviene ovunque.
> prendi l'esempio degli stati uniti.


Sì, negli Stati Uniti è molto preponderante l'ossessione per la carriera, e per il far soldi. E il sistema scolastico è allucinante. Però è anche vero che lì vige molto il mito del costruirsi da soli con un'idea, con l'intraprendenza. è possibile fare carriera molto in fretta con un'idea giusta anche senza università. è un sistema che crea grandissimo stress nei giovani, ma mi sembra comunque più flessibile e imprevedibile rispetto a quello Giapponese. La cultura del 'tutto è possibile se posso immaginarlo' permette più spazio e speranza, e molto più ricambio nelle gerarchie lavorative.


----------



## Horny (30 Maggio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì, negli Stati Uniti è molto preponderante l'ossessione per la carriera, e per il far soldi. E il sistema scolastico è allucinante. Però è anche vero che lì vige molto il mito del costruirsi da soli con un'idea, con l'intraprendenza. è possibile fare carriera molto in fretta con un'idea giusta anche senza università. è un sistema che crea grandissimo stress nei giovani, ma mi sembra comunque più flessibile e imprevedibile rispetto a quello Giapponese. La cultura del 'tutto è possibile se posso immaginarlo' permette più spazio e speranza, e molto più ricambio nelle gerarchie lavorative.


si, questo è vero.
poi lì la società è multietnica,
diversissima da quella giapponese.


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E quindi che jamm a fa? Imitare? Dolerci per quanto siamo arretrati rispetto a loro?



IO DIREI CHE SIAMO messi molto molto meglio!

INOLTRE non mi sembra abbiano migliorato il loro paese con tutti quei geni incompresi!

Un bambino deve stare bene, giocare, essere felice non spremuto fin da piccolo, per cosa poi?


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO DIREI CHE SIAMO messi molto molto meglio!
> 
> INOLTRE non mi sembra abbiano migliorato il loro paese con tutti quei geni incompresi!
> 
> Un bambino deve stare bene, giocare, essere felice non spremuto fin da piccolo, per cosa poi?


Disincantata...mi limiterei a dire che siamo messi male in maniera qualitativamente diverse, ripetendo quanto sopra...
Noi abbiamo genitori che menano gli insegnanti per una insufficienza...e ventenni che precipitano dal quinto piano perché volevano cagare dalla finestra..e 32enni che..beh, basta guardare quello che scrive su sto forum.
Ognuno ha i suoi problemi ecco...


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Disincantata...mi limiterei a dire che siamo messi male in maniera qualitativamente diverse, ripetendo quanto sopra...
> Noi abbiamo genitori che menano gli insegnanti per una insufficienza...e ventenni che precipitano dal quinto piano perché volevano cagare dalla finestra..e 32enni che..beh, basta guardare quello che scrive su sto forum.
> Ognuno ha i suoi problemi ecco...



NON generalizzarei  per casi sporadici. 
Ma un sistema scolastico che schiavizza   i bambini gia' da piccoli non lo vorrei mai.


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON generalizzarei  per casi sporadici.
> Ma un sistema scolastico che schiavizza   i bambini gia' da piccoli non lo vorrei mai.


No, ovvio che no. Dico solo che lì hanno quell'eccesso. Noi abbiamo 30enni fuoricorso con mamma e papà che li coccolano e aggrediscono i prof per un brutto voto, a 7 anni come a 27. 
Tendenzialmente, intendo. Poi se - correttamente - usciamo dalle generalizzazioni....ieri mi sono permesso di dire che anche da noi le cause di morte, visto che in quella fascia d'età difficile siano malanni, non fanno sorridere..da noi "basta che si spacca e si fa bordello, tanto paga papà". Per arrotondare una citazione recente di autorevole esponente delle nuove leve...


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> No, ovvio che no. Dico solo che lì hanno quell'eccesso. Noi abbiamo 30enni fuoricorso con mamma e papà che li coccolano e aggrediscono i prof per un brutto voto, a 7 anni come a 27.
> Tendenzialmente, intendo. Poi se - correttamente - usciamo dalle generalizzazioni....ieri mi sono permesso di dire che anche da noi le cause di morte, visto che in quella fascia d'età difficile siano malanni, non fanno sorridere..da noi "basta che si spacca e si fa bordello, tanto paga papà". Per arrotondare una citazione recente di autorevole esponente delle nuove leve...



Certo è per fortuna a quelle eta' le cause di morte per malattia sono bassissime. SAREBBE BELLO non esistessero neppure.

Io sono stagionata quindi tendo a pensare a quando avevo io le figlie alle elementari e neanche ci parlavi con le maestre se non al ritiro della pagella o alla festa di fine anno.
Pensandoci ricordo tante mie colleghe chiedere una marea di permessi per i colloqui....e mi stupivo. 
HO una cognata che studia lei per i due figli.
Non si sognerebbe mai di maltrattare gli insegnanti, anzi, li riempie di regali. Capita pure questo. 
INSOMMA c'e' di tutto ma io mi rifiuto  ancora di credere che la maggior parte di genitori difenda i figli verso gli insegnanti, anche se poi spettacoli come quelli visti oggi in un tv fanno venire i brividi e rivaluti pure quei poveri  genitori. 
A seconda delle esperienze che ti capitano ti fai un idea su insegnanti medici e figli!  Tutti diversi.


----------



## brenin (1 Giugno 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì, negli Stati Uniti è molto preponderante l'ossessione per la carriera, e per il far soldi. E il sistema scolastico è allucinante. Però è anche vero che lì vige molto il mito del costruirsi da soli con un'idea, con l'intraprendenza. è possibile fare carriera molto in fretta con un'idea giusta anche senza università. è un sistema che crea grandissimo stress nei giovani, ma mi sembra comunque più flessibile e imprevedibile rispetto a quello Giapponese. La cultura del 'tutto è possibile se posso immaginarlo' permette più spazio e speranza, e molto più ricambio nelle gerarchie lavorative.


Concordo, l'ultimo esempio riguarda l'inventore di Whatsapp ( ragazzo ucraino che emigrò in America con la madre a 16 anni, visse per anni con i buoni pasto governativi sino ad arrivare a vendere la società da lui creata a Facebook per ca. 14 miliardi di euro ). Inutile poi ricordare come iniziò Bill Gates...... Non mi risulta si siano verificati casi analoghi in Giappone,ove - penso - alla individualità viene preferito il lavoro di "gruppo".


----------



## tullio (1 Giugno 2015)

Proverei a metterla in questo modo. La situaizone ingenrata dalle trasformazioni capitaliste e dalla modernizzazione forzata, che tende a banalizzare le situazioni esistenziali trasformando tutto in merce, produce una generale anomia, assenza di significato. Il suicidio è un tentativo "disperato" di ritrovare significato nella propria esistenza, diricostruire un orizzonte di senso. Tanto più quando, come in Giappone, esiste nel retroterra culturale una tradizione che, a differenza di quella cristiana, valorizza il suicidio. 
La tipologia dei suicidi tende a ripetersi e questo fa assumere un gesto un significato rituale che dovrebbe indurci a riflettere sul tentativo di cosruire un valore e non di negarlo. Vi è, statisticamente, una specie di preparazione rituale del suicidio che percorre tappe significative, al punto che, se si trattasse di un altro tema e non della morte, sarebbe facile cadere nella tentazione di parlare di "comportamenti sacrali". IL rito comporta uno spazio, mai indifferente, e comporta una comunità: messaggi che, con varicontenuti, vengono lasciati a qualcuno. Messaggi che raramente sono spiegazioni ma che,in termini generali sono comunque un tentaivo di costruire un ponte con gli altri. Le modalità stesse del gesto sono tutt'altro che casuali: nonn ci si getta dal primo ponte che capita. Sono meditate ed attuate con precisione. Psicologicamente si direbbe: con determinazione. Su un piano culturale diremmo: seguendo un codice. Infine la morte non è tanto una rinuncia quanto una volontà di fuga che ha molto più dell'asceta che del nichilista. Il suicidio si avvicina molto ad una forma radicale di misticismo. 
Naturalmente tutto questo non significa dire che la disumanizzazione capitalista non c'entra, che il sistema scolastico ipercompetitivo non c'entra, che la crisi economica non c'entra; così come sicuramente c'entra la dimensione psicologica di alcuni, la depressione, la crisi famigliare.... ma se vogliamo comprendere il senso del suicidio allora la prima cosa da fare è, alla lettera, ammettere che il suicidio abbia un senso e cercare di comprendere il significato del gesto.


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Proverei a metterla in questo modo. La situaizone ingenrata dalle trasformazioni capitaliste e dalla modernizzazione forzata, che tende a banalizzare le situazioni esistenziali trasformando tutto in merce, produce una generale anomia, assenza di significato. Il suicidio è un tentativo "disperato" di ritrovare significato nella propria esistenza, diricostruire un orizzonte di senso. Tanto più quando, come in Giappone, esiste nel retroterra culturale una tradizione che, a differenza di quella cristiana, valorizza il suicidio.
> La tipologia dei suicidi tende a ripetersi e questo fa assumere un gesto un significato rituale che dovrebbe indurci a riflettere sul tentativo di cosruire un valore e non di negarlo. Vi è, statisticamente, una specie di preparazione rituale del suicidio che percorre tappe significative, al punto che, se si trattasse di un altro tema e non della morte, sarebbe facile cadere nella tentazione di parlare di "comportamenti sacrali"*. IL rito comporta uno spazio, mai indifferente, e comporta una comunità: messaggi che, con varicontenuti, vengono lasciati a qualcuno. Messaggi che raramente sono spiegazioni ma che,in termini generali sono comunque un tentaivo di costruire un ponte con gli altri. Le modalità stesse del gesto sono tutt'altro che casuali: nonn ci si getta dal primo ponte che capita. Sono meditate ed attuate con precisione. Psicologicamente si direbbe: con determinazione. Su un piano culturale diremmo: seguendo un codice. Infine la morte non è tanto una rinuncia quanto una volontà di fuga che ha molto più dell'asceta che del nichilista*. Il suicidio si avvicina molto ad una forma radicale di misticismo.
> Naturalmente tutto questo non significa dire che la disumanizzazione capitalista non c'entra, che il sistema scolastico ipercompetitivo non c'entra, che la crisi economica non c'entra; così come sicuramente c'entra la dimensione psicologica di alcuni, la depressione, la crisi famigliare.... ma se vogliamo comprendere il senso del suicidio allora la prima cosa da fare è, alla lettera, ammettere che il suicidio abbia un senso e cercare di comprendere il significato del gesto.


Concordo su tutto, sul grassetto ancor di più.
Moralismo zero. Chapeaux


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Giugno 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Proverei a metterla in questo modo. La situaizone ingenrata dalle trasformazioni capitaliste e dalla modernizzazione forzata, che tende a banalizzare le situazioni esistenziali trasformando tutto in merce, produce una generale anomia, assenza di significato. Il suicidio è un tentativo "disperato" di ritrovare significato nella propria esistenza, diricostruire un orizzonte di senso. Tanto più quando, come in Giappone, esiste nel retroterra culturale una tradizione che, a differenza di quella cristiana, valorizza il suicidio.
> La tipologia dei suicidi tende a ripetersi e questo fa assumere un gesto un significato rituale che dovrebbe indurci a riflettere sul tentativo di cosruire un valore e non di negarlo. Vi è, statisticamente, una specie di preparazione rituale del suicidio che percorre tappe significative, al punto che, se si trattasse di un altro tema e non della morte, sarebbe facile cadere nella tentazione di parlare di "comportamenti sacrali". IL rito comporta uno spazio, mai indifferente, e comporta una comunità: messaggi che, con varicontenuti, vengono lasciati a qualcuno. Messaggi che raramente sono spiegazioni ma che,in termini generali sono comunque un tentaivo di costruire un ponte con gli altri. Le modalità stesse del gesto sono tutt'altro che casuali: nonn ci si getta dal primo ponte che capita. Sono meditate ed attuate con precisione. Psicologicamente si direbbe: con determinazione. Su un piano culturale diremmo: seguendo un codice. Infine la morte non è tanto una rinuncia quanto una volontà di fuga che ha molto più dell'asceta che del nichilista. Il suicidio si avvicina molto ad una forma radicale di misticismo.
> Naturalmente tutto questo non significa dire che la disumanizzazione capitalista non c'entra, che il sistema scolastico ipercompetitivo non c'entra, che la crisi economica non c'entra; così come sicuramente c'entra la dimensione psicologica di alcuni, la depressione, la crisi famigliare.... ma se vogliamo comprendere il senso del suicidio allora la prima cosa da fare è, alla lettera, ammettere che il suicidio abbia un senso e cercare di comprendere il significato del gesto.


Hai detto, molto meglio, quello che intendevo io nel mio primo post. 
Bravo.


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Proverei a metterla in questo modo. La situaizone ingenrata dalle trasformazioni capitaliste e dalla modernizzazione forzata, che tende a banalizzare le situazioni esistenziali trasformando tutto in merce, produce una generale anomia, assenza di significato. Il suicidio è un tentativo "disperato" di ritrovare significato nella propria esistenza, diricostruire un orizzonte di senso. Tanto più quando, come in Giappone, esiste nel retroterra culturale una tradizione che, a differenza di quella cristiana, valorizza il suicidio.
> La tipologia dei suicidi tende a ripetersi e questo fa assumere un gesto un significato rituale che dovrebbe indurci a riflettere sul tentativo di cosruire un valore e non di negarlo. Vi è, statisticamente, una specie di preparazione rituale del suicidio che percorre tappe significative, al punto che, se si trattasse di un altro tema e non della morte, sarebbe facile cadere nella tentazione di parlare di "comportamenti sacrali". IL rito comporta uno spazio, mai indifferente, e comporta una comunità: messaggi che, con varicontenuti, vengono lasciati a qualcuno. Messaggi che raramente sono spiegazioni ma che,in termini generali sono comunque un tentaivo di costruire un ponte con gli altri. Le modalità stesse del gesto sono tutt'altro che casuali: nonn ci si getta dal primo ponte che capita. Sono meditate ed attuate con precisione. Psicologicamente si direbbe: con determinazione. Su un piano culturale diremmo: seguendo un codice. Infine la morte non è tanto una rinuncia quanto una volontà di fuga che ha molto più dell'asceta che del nichilista. Il suicidio si avvicina molto ad una forma radicale di misticismo.
> Naturalmente tutto questo non significa dire che la disumanizzazione capitalista non c'entra, che il sistema scolastico ipercompetitivo non c'entra, che la crisi economica non c'entra; così come sicuramente c'entra la dimensione psicologica di alcuni, la depressione, la crisi famigliare.... ma se vogliamo comprendere il senso del suicidio allora la prima cosa da fare è, alla lettera, ammettere che il suicidio abbia un senso e cercare di comprendere il significato del gesto.


Concordo pienamente, anche se non sarei mai riuscito ad esprimerlo così bene.


----------



## Divì (3 Giugno 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Proverei a metterla in questo modo. La situaizone ingenrata dalle trasformazioni capitaliste e dalla modernizzazione forzata, che tende a banalizzare le situazioni esistenziali trasformando tutto in merce, produce una generale anomia, assenza di significato. *Il suicidio è un tentativo "disperato" di ritrovare significato nella propria esistenza, di ricostruire un orizzonte di senso*. Tanto più quando, come in Giappone, esiste nel retroterra culturale una tradizione che, a differenza di quella cristiana, valorizza il suicidio.
> La tipologia dei suicidi tende a ripetersi e questo fa assumere un gesto un significato rituale che dovrebbe indurci a riflettere sul *tentativo di costruire un valore e non di negarlo*. Vi è, statisticamente, una specie di *preparazione rituale del suicidio* che percorre tappe significative, al punto che, se si trattasse di un altro tema e non della morte, sarebbe facile cadere nella tentazione di parlare di "comportamenti sacrali". Il rito comporta uno spazio, mai indifferente, e comporta una comunità: messaggi che, con vari contenuti, vengono lasciati a qualcuno. Messaggi che raramente sono spiegazioni ma che,in termini generali sono comunque un tentaivo di costruire un ponte con gli altri. Le modalità stesse del gesto sono tutt'altro che casuali: non ci si getta dal primo ponte che capita. Sono meditate ed attuate con precisione. Psicologicamente si direbbe: con determinazione. Su un piano culturale diremmo: seguendo un codice. Infine *la morte non è tanto una rinuncia quanto una volontà di fuga che ha molto più dell'asceta che del nichilista. Il suicidio si avvicina molto ad una forma radicale di misticismo. *
> Naturalmente tutto questo non significa dire che la disumanizzazione capitalista non c'entra, che il sistema scolastico ipercompetitivo non c'entra, che la crisi economica non c'entra; così come sicuramente c'entra la dimensione psicologica di alcuni, la depressione, la crisi famigliare.... ma se vogliamo comprendere il senso del suicidio allora la prima cosa da fare è, alla lettera, ammettere che il suicidio abbia un senso e cercare di comprendere il significato del gesto.


Quoto tutto e in particolare le parti in neretto.

Ricordate, un po' di anni fa, una sequenza di suicidi in Italia, ragazzi senza nessun problema apparente che si chiudevano in auto e morivano con lo scarico dell'auto?

Ecco, la ritualità del suicidio e la sua attinenza con il misticismo radicale mi era venuta in mente leggendo uno dei biglietti lasciati da uno di questi ragazzi.

Bellissimo post. Verde!


----------



## brenin (3 Giugno 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Proverei a metterla in questo modo. La situaizone ingenrata dalle trasformazioni capitaliste e dalla modernizzazione forzata, che tende a banalizzare le situazioni esistenziali trasformando tutto in merce, produce una generale anomia, assenza di significato. Il suicidio è un tentativo "disperato" di ritrovare significato nella propria esistenza, diricostruire un orizzonte di senso. Tanto più quando, come in Giappone, esiste nel retroterra culturale una tradizione che, a differenza di quella cristiana, valorizza il suicidio.
> La tipologia dei suicidi tende a ripetersi e questo fa assumere un gesto un significato rituale che dovrebbe indurci a riflettere sul tentativo di cosruire un valore e non di negarlo. Vi è, statisticamente, una specie di preparazione rituale del suicidio che percorre tappe significative, al punto che, se si trattasse di un altro tema e non della morte, sarebbe facile cadere nella tentazione di parlare di "comportamenti sacrali". IL rito comporta uno spazio, mai indifferente, e comporta una comunità: messaggi che, con varicontenuti, vengono lasciati a qualcuno. Messaggi che raramente sono spiegazioni ma che,in termini generali sono comunque un tentaivo di costruire un ponte con gli altri. Le modalità stesse del gesto sono tutt'altro che casuali: nonn ci si getta dal primo ponte che capita. Sono meditate ed attuate con precisione. Psicologicamente si direbbe: con determinazione. Su un piano culturale diremmo: seguendo un codice. Infine la morte non è tanto una rinuncia quanto una volontà di fuga che ha molto più dell'asceta che del nichilista. Il suicidio si avvicina molto ad una forma radicale di misticismo.
> Naturalmente tutto questo non significa dire che la disumanizzazione capitalista non c'entra, che il sistema scolastico ipercompetitivo non c'entra, che la crisi economica non c'entra; così come sicuramente c'entra la dimensione psicologica di alcuni, la depressione, la crisi famigliare.... ma se vogliamo comprendere il senso del suicidio allora la prima cosa da fare è, alla lettera, ammettere che il suicidio abbia un senso e cercare di comprendere il significato del gesto.


Alberto Moravia nella prefazione  di _Morte di mezza estate e altri racconti_ di Yukio Mishima (1987), ha  scritto che la mediazione tra rivoluzione industriale e feudalesimo nella  letteratura giapponese è stata affidata all’estetismo come è avvenuto in Europa  un secolo fa. E che per questo forse Mishima amava d’Annunzio. Mishima,  “l’ultimo dei samurai”, ( si suicidò con il seppuku ) è tuttora per noi uno scrittore controverso,  considerato da alcuni un volgare esteta, un rozzo esibizionista se non  addirittura etichettato come il “Che Guevara della destra”. Ma senza cadere in  queste trappole da sottocultura, intelligentemente Moravia metteva in evidenza  che Mishima era soprattutto un nevrotico e le nevrosi sono in fondo fenomeni  cultuali, specie in un uomo di cultura. A Moravia acuto indagatore delle  nevrosi borghesi, non può sfuggire come la nevrosi sia il tema centrale della  letteratura moderna. I buchi neri, le malattie, le mancanze, le psicosi, le perdite  e le cadute dell’anima occidentale sono stati infatti i monumenti della nostra  grande letteratura, da Dostoevskij a Kafka, da Shakespeare a Cervantes, da  Flaubert a d’Annunzio e Mishima. Questa capacità di guardare al fondo  dell’anima umana, solo nell’arte meno grande si è affievolita fino a  trasformarsi di recente in una autocritica più compiaciuta che tragica dei  valori dell’Occidente  ed è proprio su di  essa che si appunta oggi il dibattito delle scienze sociali e della filosofia. 
Concordo in particolare sull'ultimo periodo e, di conseguenza, mi pongo la seguente domanda : 
Che cos’è  per noi la dignità, cosa l’umiliazione, la vergogna, l’onore e il disonore ( tutti fenomeni all'origine dei tanti suicidi in Giappone )? Una  risposta  difficile per una società a  parere di tutti considerata come il simbolo della cultura commerciale, anche se  costruita sui valori di civiltà, democrazia e libertà. Interrogarsi sui temi  occidentali dell’onore e della dignità comporta infatti il rischio di mettere  in ballo temi come la morte, l’eroismo, la forza, la bellezza, la tradizione,  il rito e il mito espulsi dalla cultura moderna come temi di vecchio stampo  romantico o estetizzante.


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Alberto Moravia nella prefazione  di _Morte di mezza estate e altri racconti_ di Yukio Mishima (1987), ha  scritto che la mediazione tra rivoluzione industriale e feudalesimo nella  letteratura giapponese è stata affidata all’estetismo come è avvenuto in Europa  un secolo fa. E che per questo forse Mishima amava d’Annunzio. Mishima,  “l’ultimo dei samurai”, ( si suicidò con il seppuku ) è tuttora per noi uno scrittore controverso,  considerato da alcuni un volgare esteta, un rozzo esibizionista se non  addirittura etichettato come il “Che Guevara della destra”. Ma senza cadere in  queste trappole da sottocultura, intelligentemente Moravia metteva in evidenza  che Mishima era soprattutto un nevrotico e le nevrosi sono in fondo fenomeni  cultuali, specie in un uomo di cultura. A Moravia acuto indagatore delle  nevrosi borghesi, non può sfuggire come la nevrosi sia il tema centrale della  letteratura moderna. I buchi neri, le malattie, le mancanze, le psicosi, le perdite  e le cadute dell’anima occidentale sono stati infatti i monumenti della nostra  grande letteratura, da Dostoevskij a Kafka, da Shakespeare a Cervantes, da  Flaubert a d’Annunzio e Mishima. Questa capacità di guardare al fondo  dell’anima umana, solo nell’arte meno grande si è affievolita fino a  trasformarsi di recente in una autocritica più compiaciuta che tragica dei  valori dell’Occidente  ed è proprio su di  essa che si appunta oggi il dibattito delle scienze sociali e della filosofia.
> Concordo in particolare sull'ultimo periodo e, di conseguenza, mi pongo la seguente domanda :
> Che cos’è  per noi la dignità, cosa l’umiliazione, la vergogna, l’onore e il disonore ( tutti fenomeni all'origine dei tanti suicidi in Giappone )? Una  risposta  difficile per una società a  parere di tutti considerata come il simbolo della cultura commerciale, anche se  costruita sui valori di civiltà, democrazia e libertà.* Interrogarsi sui temi  occidentali dell’onore e della dignità comporta infatti il rischio di mettere  in ballo temi come la morte, l’eroismo, la forza, la bellezza, la tradizione,  il rito e il mito espulsi dalla cultura moderna come temi di vecchio stampo  romantico o estetizzante.*


La cultura moderna può anche espellerli, ma continueranno a vivere e a far parte dell'immaginario umano.


----------



## brenin (3 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> La cultura moderna può anche espellerli, ma continueranno a vivere e a far parte dell'immaginario umano.


Vorrei che fosse così,però vien da chiedersi quanto incide questa "espulsione" sulla formazione dell'immaginario umano per le nuove generazioni.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Vorrei che fosse così,però vien da chiedersi quanto incide questa "espulsione" sulla formazione dell'immaginario umano per le nuove generazioni.


Personalmente, spero incida abbastanza per provocare un "rimbalzo". E in tempi brevi, grazie.


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Vorrei che fosse così,però vien da chiedersi quanto incide questa "espulsione" sulla formazione dell'immaginario umano per le nuove generazioni.


potrebbe essere pagata a caro prezzo... quei temi sono gli anticorpi che combattono le infezioni dello spirito. Le mancanze di senso, di meraviglia verso il mondo, di unione con i propri simili.


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Personalmente, spero incida abbastanza per provocare un "rimbalzo". E in tempi brevi, grazie.


il rimbalzo potrebbe essere dirompente...


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il rimbalzo potrebbe essere dirompente...


Non vedo alternative. Qui parliamo di sopravvivenza, il modo è strumento.


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non vedo alternative. Qui parliamo di sopravvivenza, il modo è strumento.


e intanto l'orologio dell'Apocalisse è ritornato a soli 3 minuti dal big bang, come nei periodi peggiori della guerra fredda. Quello si sarebbe un "bel" suicidio.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e intanto l'orologio dell'Apocalisse è ritornato a soli 3 minuti dal big bang, come nei periodi peggiori della guerra fredda. Quello si sarebbe un "bel" suicidio.


E' da qualche giorno che ci rifletto. Non capisco quanto la stampa ci faccia o non ci faccia.


----------



## feather (4 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Le aziende più importanti tendono sempre più a reclutare laureati di cui hanno bisogno nelle università di livello più alto. Il fenomeno,negli ultimi anni, si è così accentuato che le imprese più prestigiose accettano solo le domande d'impiego dei laureati delle università di massimo livello.


Questo è nulla più di disoccupazione imperante.
C'è lavoro per pochi e quindi si prende solo il meglio del meglio, e tutti a correre per farne parte. 
E sarà sempre peggio per le decadi a venire.
L'agricoltura è ampiamente automatizzata, l'industria si sta automatizzando e robotizzando in questi anni.
Foxconn parla di impiegare un milione di robot. In una nazione che non è certo famosa per l'alto costo della manodopera. Eppure costano meno i robot. 
E il terziario si sta automatizzando pesantemente per via dell'IT.

Dal primario le persone si sono spostate al secondario, ora al terziario. E ora..? Dove si va? Prima che la società trovi un nuovo equilibrio saranno decadi di lacrime e sangue.

In Asia dove l'io abdica alla collettività, esserne tagliati fuori significa l'annullamento di sé, un sé che non esiste se non come parte di una collettività.
E se non si esiste, si è già morti. A quel punto è solo una distinzione clinica.


----------



## Lucrezia (5 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> In Asia dove l'io abdica alla collettività, esserne tagliati fuori significa l'annullamento di sé, un sé che non esiste se non come parte di una collettività.
> E se non si esiste, si è già morti. A quel punto è solo una distinzione clinica.


Sì. La cultura giapponese richiede pressioni e repressioni sull'individuo umanamente intollerabili, e non c'è riconoscimento per il raggiungimento di questi standard, è 'il minimo indispensabile'. Quindi c'è vergogna nel non raggiungere lo standard, ma non c'è nemmeno soddisfazione quando lo si raggiunge. E vergogna e disonore sono la cosa peggiore pensabile. Il suicidio, che per motivi religiosi non è vissuto come da noi, permette al suicidato di avere onore fra i vivi almeno da morto, laddove da vivo, questo onore non sarebbe riuscito a raggiungerlo.


----------



## brenin (5 Giugno 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì. La cultura giapponese richiede pressioni e repressioni sull'individuo umanamente intollerabili, e non c'è riconoscimento per il raggiungimento di questi standard, è 'il minimo indispensabile'. Quindi c'è vergogna nel non raggiungere lo standard, ma non c'è nemmeno soddisfazione quando lo si raggiunge. E vergogna e disonore sono la cosa peggiore pensabile. Il suicidio, che per motivi religiosi non è vissuto come da noi, permette al suicidato di avere onore fra i vivi almeno da morto, laddove da vivo, questo onore non sarebbe riuscito a raggiungerlo.


Condivido pienamente, il suicidio permette di annullare il disonore o la vergogna o le mancanze/carenze dimostrate sia a chi lo commette che alla propria famiglia. Hai ragione quando scrivi che non c'è soddisfazione quando lo si raggiunge,perchè il raggiungimento dello "standard" è - per loro - " un atto dovuto ". Ci sarebbe cosi tanto da discutere sull'organizzazione verticale della società giapponese.........


----------



## spleen (5 Giugno 2015)

:sonar:


----------



## feather (6 Giugno 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì. La cultura giapponese


Non solo quella giapponese. In tutta l'asia, a vari livelli è così.
Può essere che in occidente si esageri con l'individualismo, ma se devo scegliere tra i due estremi non avrei dubbi.


----------

